# James Quinton's collection



## James Quinton (Apr 21, 2010)

my favourite..


----------



## James Quinton (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## seanbond (Apr 21, 2010)

nice kollect man, awesum haplo!


----------



## James Quinton (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you! the Haplo is my favourite in my collection, trying to get some more but waiting for my usuall supplier to get some in so have a month or 2 wait  but i'm hopping to get some sub adult or adult OBT's in the next week or 2 and some adult H.gigas! have 4 H.giga spiderlings along with 2 H.lividium spiderlings just cant get them out for pics lol, last time i tried almost lost 1 up a wall, so thought better to play safe for now with pics lol!!


----------



## James Quinton (Apr 28, 2010)

*Ornithoctonus aureotibialis and C.fimbriatus*


----------



## seanbond (Apr 28, 2010)

nice pikups!!


----------



## Rabid538 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous T's! :drool:


----------



## James Quinton (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## James Quinton (May 14, 2010)

*New Addition!*

King Baboon Female.....


----------



## Terry D (May 14, 2010)

*One ancient spider!*

James, She looks really big. Providing it was wildcaught, I'm betting that spider is older than many here on AB 

 Now....... with my luck he'll say she's just over 3" and badly in need of a molt

Either way, Nice t!

Terry


----------



## James Quinton (May 14, 2010)

Lol chances are she's wc and she's around 5/6inch leg span, and is i belive in pre molt!


----------



## thedude (May 14, 2010)

She's def' in need of a molt, that's for sure! keep her happy man and good luck. I loved mine when i had her


----------



## James Quinton (May 14, 2010)

Will do bud!


----------



## seanbond (May 15, 2010)

nice big lady!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (May 15, 2010)

*WoW*

i am in need of one a those


----------



## James Quinton (May 15, 2010)

seanbond said:


> nice big lady!


Thank you


----------



## James Quinton (May 26, 2010)

*Some of my old worlds*

H.longipes












Singapre blues


















P.lugardi


----------



## James Quinton (May 26, 2010)

*OBT egg sac*


----------



## James Quinton (May 26, 2010)

Thai golden fringed


----------



## James Quinton (May 26, 2010)




----------



## James Quinton (May 26, 2010)




----------



## James Quinton (May 26, 2010)




----------



## James Quinton (May 26, 2010)

hope you guys like the new pics


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 26, 2010)

what pokie sling is that? formosa?


----------



## crawltech (May 26, 2010)

some nice O-dubs, you got there, JQ


----------



## James Quinton (May 26, 2010)

Yep thats a formosa, sadely passed away though, none of the slings from that batch lasted long!

I'm going to be ordering some ornata's though soon 

Many thanks for the kind words, old worlds are awsome T's!


----------



## James Quinton (May 27, 2010)

*New pics*


----------



## James Quinton (May 28, 2010)

*New additions*

A.diversipes


















H.incei


----------



## James Quinton (May 28, 2010)

Freshly molted A.purpurea


----------



## seanbond (May 29, 2010)

you got some nice pikups!


----------



## James Quinton (May 30, 2010)

Cheers bud, as you can see, old worlds and pink toes are my favourites!!


----------



## Josey (Jun 5, 2010)

Hiya, see I joined just like you told me to (haven't seen hide nor hair of you on here since I have though!)

You know I love the GBB pics, and although Im a new world T kind of person, I do love the pics of your old worlds. And I love love love your C. crawshayi. When I come and visit your collection (yes when, not if, I shall defo come see them one day!), I would check the cage before I go home, in case ive attempted to smuggle her out in my bag lol.

And loving the pic of the eggsac. How exciting! When can you pull it? You know as soon as they're ready to moving, I'll be taking some of the slings off your hands and making a move into old world spider owning!

Now learn to answer my texts quicker! pmsl

x


----------



## James Quinton (Jun 7, 2010)

YaY you joined!!  see more ppl on here then there is on BTS! You should get lots of old worlds, and i'd love to see you get 'Betty' out of her tub lol, she loves charging at you and hiss's very well! I'm waitin for her to molt so i can measure her fangs!!
x


----------



## flyguycolorado (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice pics, great collection!


----------



## tarantulaeddie0 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Very nice*

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis and C.fimbriatus, hope to add these too my collection soon, very nice


----------



## James Quinton (Jun 12, 2010)

they are a very nice species!


----------

